# Deadliest Job Interviews



## KDM (Jan 30, 2016)

This show aired on Discovery channel last night. There were several different segments to the show with one on cave exploration. I noticed one guy had two Zebralight headlamps and another with a Spark and Armytek attached to their helmets. Anyone else see the show?


----------



## Beaker (Jan 30, 2016)

KDM said:


> This show aired on Discovery channel last night. There were several different segments to the show with one on cave exploration. I noticed one guy had two Zebralight headlamps and another with a Spark and Armytek attached to their helmets. Anyone else see the show?



Yeah, Zebralights are getting very popular in caving, and for good reason, since they are pretty damn bulletproof. I mistakenly put one through a wash-and-dry cycle after caving. It's very clean now but still works perfectly 

(I thought the orange jumpsuits they were wearing looked pretty cool.)


----------



## blah9 (Jan 30, 2016)

Awesome! Sounds like a cool show. I didn't see it but I'd like to check it out sometime.


----------



## Glock27 (Feb 4, 2016)

*ZebraLights on Discovery Channel Deadliest Job Interview - Caving segment.*

I watched the new series Deadliest Job Interview on the Discovery channel. During the end on the caving segment, when two employees are critiquing the candidate, they each clearly had dual Zebralights mounted on their hardhats. Looks like an H600 on the bottom and an H602 right above it. 

G27


----------



## markr6 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: ZebraLights on Discovery Channel Deadliest Job Interview - Caving segment.*

This guy is not messing around!

H600/602 combo perhaps? Sounds like a winner.







And this looks like an Armytek and maybe a Spark?


----------



## newbie66 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: ZebraLights on Discovery Channel Deadliest Job Interview - Caving segment.*

Gotta love Zebras. :twothumbs


----------



## snowlover91 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: ZebraLights on Discovery Channel Deadliest Job Interview - Caving segment.*

Wow that's pretty cool, I guess they actually use those lights and it's not just there for the pic? I guess Zebralights are used by more than amateur cavers too


----------



## markr6 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: ZebraLights on Discovery Channel Deadliest Job Interview - Caving segment.*

Some here would have you think Zebralights are for a small handful of CPF members. I think not. They're used around the world by so many people for so many reasons. A pretty big success for a small company. Products out of stock? Slower than expected shipping? I say give them a break!


----------



## psychbeat (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: ZebraLights on Discovery Channel Deadliest Job Interview - Caving segment.*

Makes me want a jumpsuit/coveralls for muddy bike rides haha. 

Wait - i thought "nobody intelligent caves with a zebralight" ? 

I'm not intelligent so it's fine I've been in a few with my h600w MKII

I used to double up occasionally with my old spark sd6nw and zebra. But now have a dedicated helmet light with remote pack.. Or use a p60 host with coat hanger mount haha.


----------



## swan (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: ZebraLights on Discovery Channel Deadliest Job Interview - Caving segment.*

The second guy looks like he has a Armytek wizard.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: ZebraLights on Discovery Channel Deadliest Job Interview - Caving segment.*



swan said:


> The second guy looks like he has a Armytek wizard.



Yeah the other could be a Spark (or whatever that is)

Also looks like he's pooping his pants.


----------



## swan (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: ZebraLights on Discovery Channel Deadliest Job Interview - Caving segment.*



markr6 said:


> Yeah the other could be a Spark (or whatever that is)
> 
> Also looks like he's pooping his pants.



Yes- he looks mighty uncomfortable.


----------



## jak (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: ZebraLights on Discovery Channel Deadliest Job Interview - Caving segment.*



psychbeat said:


> Wait - i thought "nobody intelligent caves with a zebralight" ?


Baaaaaaaahahhaaha! Nice.


----------



## wolfgaze (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: ZebraLights on Discovery Channel Deadliest Job Interview - Caving segment.*



markr6 said:


> Also looks like he's pooping his pants.



LOL!


----------



## nbp (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: ZebraLights on Discovery Channel Deadliest Job Interview - Caving segment.*

Merging this with the existing thread.


----------



## Beaker (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: ZebraLights on Discovery Channel Deadliest Job Interview - Caving segment.*



psychbeat said:


> Makes me want a jumpsuit/coveralls for muddy bike rides haha.



Available from Salamander Caving Gear 



markr6 said:


> H600/602 combo perhaps? Sounds like a winner.



It is; I know several cavers who have adopted that as their system. It works well. (It's probably what I'd use if I didn't already have a Scurion.)


----------



## Mark620 (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: ZebraLights on Discovery Channel Deadliest Job Interview - Caving segment.*

Yea, in the cave part of the show, they show them rappelling into PIG cave but they said it was blue springs...the 1/2 mile crawl is in blue springs and so is the "rabbit hole" I had no problem with it...Blue springs cave has 2 ways in. One is a Vault door with steps...the other is a series of 2 steel doors and a 1/4 mile crawl to a ladder into the main chamber...includes a gravel path...

http://www.southeasternoutdoors.com/outdoors/caving/blue-springs-cave.html 

and don't forget the Bridge over the chasm..

http://forums.caves.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1596&p=12830&hilit=bridge#p12830


----------

